# 4w 5d - Pains



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi - i've done a quick search but can't find anything related to query.

I'm 4w 5d, so still v. early days, but I had a m/c at 6 weeks last time so am getting worried about every single niggle now.

I know it's common to get AF type pains, but this time I have a constant but dull crampy feel, am totally bloated out (I look about 3 months already!) and I'm also getting a dull ache that lasts only for a few secs  throughout the day) on the right side where I think my ovaries are.  I never had that before.

I'm really worried that it could be ectopic - but would you get the AF type pains with ectopic?  I've also got a very achey lower back which I get relief when I use lumber support.

Is any of this normal? I am considering going to my local EPU but think I might be overreacting at the mo.

Just wondered if you could comment - esp on the dull ache on my right side (it seems too far up to be the uterus)

Thx - sorry!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,everything you've described sounds normal, but it's understandeable that you will be feeling anxious. Pain isn't always the first symptom of an ectopic, and you wouldn't normally feel it at this stage. Quite a lot of women experience this one sided ache, don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok thanks sorry I am being a wuss!  How am I going to potentially get through the next 9 months?!
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You're not being a wuss!!!


----------

